# Flat or Arched...



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

...mainspring housings???

Its all personal preference, I like the flat. Seems to fit my hand better. All my 1911s have been changed to flat MS housing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the arched - it was mostly all I saw in the 1990s. Newer 1911s I have had had flat, but I like the arched.

I remember reading somewhere that the difference between the flat and arched can help/hurt a shooter who is having difficulty shooting high/low.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I prefer the arched-it seems to wedge my hand up a little higher against the tang safety.

The GI .45s I used in the Army had the arched housings (M1911A!s) and maybe I got used to this.

Or maybe it just feels more like the curve of a revolver's backstrap. I can't recall chapter and verse but I'm sure it in Genesis somewhere that God made man's hand to fit a single action's gripstraps.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I can't recall chapter and verse but I'm sure it in Genesis somewhere that God made man's hand to fit a single action's gripstraps.
> 
> Bob Wright


Nice!!! I like it!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Flat for me........heh,heh.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

It occurs to me that the Colt Woodsman Match Target has an arched grip at this point, also.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> It occurs to me that the Colt Woodsman Match Target has an arched grip at this point, also.
> 
> Bob Wright


Yes it does!! Man those are sweet little shooters!!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mine has a flat mainspring housing, but........I have the little plastic arched housing in the box. Obviously they can be changed out. I inherited the one I have several years ago. I grew up shooting that pistol and it was (and is) a great shooter. I'll edit a picture in this post later.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I like the flat.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

All my 45's have the flat one, all my wifes 45's have the arched one.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> ...mainspring housings???
> 
> Its all personal preference, I like the flat. Seems to fit my hand better. All my 1911s have been changed to flat MS housing.


I think in this day and time we may need to look at the BOBTAIL MSH along with the flat and arched as an option--the dang things feel good and conceal well--I have become a great fan of them.

RJ


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just read on the 1911 site that the original was flat. But during the transition from revolvers to semi-auto, many of the shooters were do used to the feel of the revolver grip, and they also tended to shoot low w/ the gun. Apparently, by having a round mainspring housing, this helped those folks adjust, and it also helps w/ people who shoot low using the flat one.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

RONNIE J said:


> jwkimber45 said:
> 
> 
> > ...mainspring housings???
> ...


I haven't had the opportunity to play with bobtail 1911 as of yet. I'd like to.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

[/quote]

I haven't had the opportunity to play with bobtail 1911 as of yet. I'd like to.[/quote]

I got an email from a friend in Tenn last night who told me he finally got to hold a fondle a BOBTAIL at the range yesterday and now saw why I had fell in love with them.
8) 
I bobtailed a KIMBER CDP PRO CARRY II, these are already melted for carry and with the bobtail it is one sweet carry piece.
RJ

Tenn


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JS needs to bobtail his kimber


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> JS needs to bobtail his kimber


What exactly is "bobtailing"...? and does it hurt...? 8)


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*CDP JUST LIKE JS'S BUT*



Shipwreck said:


> JS needs to bobtail his kimber


This is what JS"S would look like with the BOBTAIL--no did not hurt--it never flinched   
[IMG:640:480:e64d6dfab3]http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b138/RONJ38/723350f0.jpg[/img:e64d6dfab3]

Ron


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Who did that for you? What about mags... Do have to alter them to?


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Who did that for you? What about mags... Do have to alter them to?


I did the BOBTAIL work and US Anodizing did the frame for me after I finished--any mag that works before the change will work after the change just as is.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, any mags will work still. They just cut the frame and put in a custom mainspring housing. Ed Brown makes the parts, I believe.

I have held an Ed Brown Kobra Karry w/ the bobtail, and it is sweet.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Could this be the very first bobtail (kinda', sorta')?

[IMG:577:390:8ca82d8725]http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/4820/lilcoltauto3mp.jpg[/img:8ca82d8725]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Does that have a mainspring housing or is it just 1 piece on the rear?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Not for sure, but I think it's a one piece grip.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Flat*

Old school ...... :smt028 ..... flat


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You're a World War I veteran?

Bob Wright


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> You're a World War I veteran?
> 
> Bob Wright


Mr. Wright, To whom are you asking sir...? not sure if you were askin' me or someone else..?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

rustycompas,
I was alluding to your remark that you were of "the old school" as the World War I vintage 1911 had the flat mainspring housing. The 1911A1 has had the arched mainspring housing since about 1921 or so.

Bob Wright


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> rustycompas,
> I was alluding to your remark that you were of "the old school" as the World War I vintage 1911 had the flat mainspring housing. The 1911A1 has had the arched mainspring housing since about 1921 or so.
> 
> Bob Wright


No Sir, 
I didn't intend to mislead... :lol: But, I'm afraid I can't claim to be a member of the rayer: "the Greatest Generation" / Brave men of W.W. I. That was a little before my time, I didn't get here the 1960's. I jus' used that phase because I really appreciate the older 1911's ... beautiful weapons. 
thankyou.........................
I can't image what that must have been like.... WW I
:smt038.. ALL VETS :smt023


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*flat/arched*

I own several examples of both, and it makes absolutely no difference to me. I couldn't tell you which is on which gun. Get an electronic timer, a bunch of targets, and a pile of ammunition, and see if you can detect any difference in speed or accuracy. I couldn't.

One thing I don't like is sharp checkering on mainspring housings. They abrade my skin. I like the Pachmayr rubber housings, but I don't care if they are flat or arched.


----------

